# capacitor



## carrottop (Sep 18, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can find a capacitor at. The following is on old one, cBB60B, 6uf +_5%, 250v50/60hz, 
-25/070/21-sh I have tried to find one but no luck. If someone knows where I can find one I would app. it. This is for a scroll saw,:smile: THANKS


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

RADIO SHACK is probably your best bet. If you have a Graingers in town they may have. Otherwise let your fingers do the walking. There are lots of places on line if you are not in a hurry.

George


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I love these guys:
http://www.mouser.com/m_Home.aspx


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Something like this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHINA-MOTORS-COMPONENTS-CAPACITOR-CBB60B-6uF-370-V-/150386139596


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> RADIO SHACK is probably your best bet. If you have a Graingers in town they may have. Otherwise let your fingers do the walking. There are lots of places on line if you are not in a hurry.
> 
> George


Radio Shack?? :laughing:

Graingers would be the best bet. The important numbers are 6 μF (sometimes stated as MFD, stands for micro Farad) and 250 VAC (volts AC). A higher voltage rating is acceptable, but try to stick close to the 6 μF value.

You can also find motor capacitors at Mouser electronics but their selection seems to be less than what Granger has. Just make certain that you get the right type that is designed for use with motors operating on 60 Hz AC.

You also need to determine whether the capacitor is a start capacitor or a run capacitor or a start/run capacitor. That is fairly easy to do ... if it is a start capacitor, the motor will have a centrifugal switch which you will be able to hear as a distinct click when the motor is coasting to a stop after it is turned off. Also, the motor will not start if the start capacitor fails. If a run capacitor fails, the motor will run, but will not have much power. There is also a start/run capacitor that is used on some small motors (usually a half horse and less). That type of motor will not have a centrifugal switch and it will not run if the capacitor is bad. Most likely, the capacitor on your scroll saw is that type.

If you buy it from Mouser just be certain that it is not a polarized electrolytic capacitors for direct current applications such as electronics circuits. If you go to the Mouser website, enter "motor capacitor" in the search box.

The other numbers that you mentioned are probably part numbers for the scroll saw. If you want an exact drop in replacement, try contacting the scroll saw manufacturer if that is an option. Expect to pay much more if you do that.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> Something like this?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHINA-MOTORS-COMPONENTS-CAPACITOR-CBB60B-6uF-370-V-/150386139596



The description says new, but the picture says otherwise.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bill Boehme said:


> The description says new, but the picture says otherwise.


They've probably got a few hundred for sale, probably just a picture of the first one on top of the stack


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Did someone really say Radio Shack LOL..................


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

mengtian said:


> Did someone really say Radio Shack LOL..................


Yes I did. It is the only store in this area that still sells parts for electronics.

You may not like them for some odd reason, but they are still around.

George


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Yes I did. It is the only store in this area that still sells parts for electronics. You may not like them for some odd reason, but they are still around. George


The stores in my area are closing down. I was one there last week and they were boxing all the product up. Everything was discounted by a large margin. If there is one near you you may try, but the 4 or 5 in my area never stocked run or start capacitors. The just had small ones that matched up with their "project" books.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

run caps are always low capacitance with respect to start caps. a 6 mfd is _almost_ certainly a run cap. when examining specs for a replacement, other than staying with the 6 mfd, and not less than original voltage range - check physical size to make sure it will fit in desired location.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> Yes I did. It is the only store in this area that still sells parts for electronics.
> 
> You may not like them for some odd reason, but they are still around.
> 
> George


I don't think that anybody implied that they don't like them. I'm sad to see them go because I was a loyal customer since the time when they were just one store in Boston that catered to the ham radio market in the 1960's.

Apparently you aren't aware that they have gone bankrupt and are in the process of liquidation. Most of their stores have been closed for several weeks and the few that are open are selling off remaining inventory.

Radio Shack never did stock the type of capacitors needed for motor applications. Their capacitors were the type used in electronic circuits. Anything they would have offered in the neighborhood of 6 microfarads would have been a polarized electrolytic which won't work in an AC application. If you were to try using them in a motor application, the results would be rather dramatic.


----------



## 9thousandfeet (Dec 28, 2014)

Bill Boehme said:


> I'm sad to see them go ....


 Me too.
My history with them doesn't go back as far as yours, but my first and second computers were both Tandys, the second one being a blazingly fast (for its time) 286 with a whopping 40 Mb hard drive which friends would make a special trip to my house just to marvel at.

Radio Shack was an iconic piece of Americana from back when a lot more people were interested in fixing and/or building their own stuff, and much less enamored of a throwaway culture.

So yes, it is sad.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

9thousandfeet said:


> ... my first and second computers were both Tandys,....


Sounds like the first one was a TRS-80, more commonly referred to as a trash 80. :laughing: Peole loved to poke fun at RS, but if you needed a part the stores were usually nearby and would have what you needed.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ahh...fond memories of my old Commodore 64....good old tape drive to play snakes!!!


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

ryan50hrl said:


> Ahh...fond memories of my old Commodore 64....good old tape drive to play snakes!!!


 Yep. I had to learn some programming to be able to have and play games on mine in the early 80s. I loved to get into the basic and tweak and play with the code to make the game do ridiculous things.

I hope you can get that scrollsaw going, those things can be habit forming.


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

Will a Flux capacitor work....?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

dartman said:


> Will a Flux capacitor work....?


Depends on the polarity. If you do it right you start the saw up and find the project finished in the corner :laughing:


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

We have place that repairs electric motors in my town. The guy put a capacitor in my tablesaw motor. He charged $10.

Don


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> Yes I did. It is the only store in this area that still sells parts for electronics.
> 
> You may not like them for some odd reason, but they are still around.
> 
> George


I never said I did not like them.....just that they would be the last place on earth outside of Walmart I would look for the capacitor. Radio Shack has long ago foresaken selling a variety of compnents for electronics.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

I think that I saw some capacitors in the produce section of Whole Foods Market ... or was it coconuts.


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

epicfail48 said:


> Depends on the polarity. If you do it right you start the saw up and find the project finished in the corner :laughing:



Sorry,but someone had to say it........


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

*Update on Radio Shack*

Here is an excerpt from today's neespaper that updates the status of Radio Shack in the bankruptcy court on Tuesday, March 31:

RadioShack received a new lease on life Tuesday as a bankruptcy judge approved the sale of more than 1,740 stores to the Standard General hedge fund, allowing the company to move forward as a smaller operation.

The decision prevented a complete liquidation of the 94-year-old Fort Worth-based electronics retailer, saving thousands of jobs that might otherwise have been lost. The buyer, one of RadioShack’s biggest shareholders, has said it plans to run the business in a co-branding arrangement with Sprint, which will operate “store within a store” shops in most of the locations.....


----------

